# Effexor Success!



## Thorz (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi, my name is Matt and I am 16 years old.
I have tried many meds including lexapro, zoloft, prozac, buspar, and seroquel for my Social anxiety. I must say I tried all meds for at least 2 months except the buspar because it made me so dizzy.

I thought I was hopeless after trying all those meds and unable to get benzos so I stopped taking meds all together. I soon broke up with my girlfriend because she said she wanted someone more outgoing blah blah. I became very depressed for about a month. I knew the ssris were working for depression so I went back to my doc and I was prescribed effexor.

I started out at 37.5 mg for my first week and let me tell you after 3 or 4 days I was already noticing a difference in social situations. After that first week I moved up to 75mg, everything started to get soo much better. I had made a myspace that same week I started Effexor because I have been so afraid to make one but I wanted to be more social and I knew it would really help my life.. I am on my week 3.5 and let me say I am 10x more confident around everyone now. I have been talking to girls alot more and I got a few numbers accuatly! At work people wonder what happen to the quiet old me who agreed with everything people said. I also got back together with my girlfriend who I started talking to again and things are going great and she says she notices a big difference in me.

Effexor so far has seemed like a lifesaver for me. For those who think SSRIs are a bunch of bull you should think again, you just need to find the right one for you and once you do you will be a much better person.


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

It took me a few times to find the right one too. I've tried Lexapro, Celexa, Prozac, and eventually Paxil which I still take. I take Paxil and Klonopin and it's really helped a lot for me, it's like night and day!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Glad Effexor is working for you 

I've have yet to find an anti-depressant that works for me on my anxiety.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good advice, Thorz!
...and welcome to SAS!


----------

